# First lite retailers in Ontario?



## Shwaggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Are there any First Lite retailers in southern Ontario?


----------



## Boharchery (Mar 5, 2017)

First lite is exclusively selling on their website now i think, no retail stores will have their stuff unless it left over from last year.


----------



## Jduff44 (Mar 29, 2017)

I do not know of any first lite retailers in canada and last time I tried to order directly from first lite to canada shipping was astronomical, I have written them off as much as I like their gear. Look into kuiu they have a canadian site and all fees are included in the total so no surprises upon delivery.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Jduff44 said:


> I do not know of any first lite retailers in canada and last time I tried to order directly from first lite to canada shipping was astronomical, I have written them off as much as I like their gear. Look into kuiu they have a canadian site and all fees are included in the total so no surprises upon delivery.


my wife ordered me the merino brimmed beanie as a christmas gift last year. once taxes and duty and shipping was paid it was almost 3 times the cost of the beanie. dont get me wrong i love that beanie and it is comfortable and fits absolutely perfect, paying over $100 for it is a bit much.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Just ordered their sanctuary set during their deal this week (sale runs till midnight). It is a tough pill to swallow about duties, but honestly it is some amazing gear.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

There's not supposed to be duty on clothing; HST on both the item(s) and shipping, and of course currency exchange. 

Every time a Turdo is in power our buck falls to 60 cents. That makes if more difficult to deal with. Americans have no idea what it's like to not have the world reserve currency.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

4 Fletch, I just received my tundra balaclava from FL today and it appears I did not have to pay duty on it. I really hope I find the same when the order with my jacket/bibs gets here too, it would be a very nice surprise.


----------



## cmcnorth (Feb 20, 2012)

Update: sanctuary bibs and jackets came in today. No duty! Also, this gear is super comfortable, warm and very quiet. I highly recommend it if you are looking for something other than Sitka.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

cmcnorth said:


> Update: sanctuary bibs and jackets came in today. No duty! Also, this gear is super comfortable, warm and very quiet. I highly recommend it if you are looking for something other than Sitka.


In the words of the legendary Foster Hewitt... "He shoots... HE SCORES!!!!"


----------



## JimmyWallhanger (Nov 12, 2013)

Just bought the woodbury jacket $0 duties sucka!!!!


----------

